# [ati]impossible de switcher en opengl ati (résolu)

## Marsu

Bonjour, 

j'ai réinstallé ma gentoo sur mon portab avec succès, à part quelques bricoles dont la plus importante :

j'arrive pas à switcher sur l'interface opengl de ati (opengl-update ati) et lorsque j'essaye de lancer un fgl_glxgears, ça me donne :

```

Dahu-Pseudo-Sedentaire# /opt/ati/bin/fgl_glxgears

X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)

  Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)

  Serial number of failed request:  32

  Current serial number in output stream:  32

```

que dire d'autre ? je n'ai pas activé le DRM dans le noyau, j'arrive pas à touver la raison de ce problème, si quelqu'un a une idée...

Merci d'avance à tous ceux qui répondront

----------

## kwenspc

hier soir je me suis pris la tête sur un problème "plus ou moins" similaire à savoir que je ne pouvais pas jouer, glxgears me disait que c'étaitr ok mais le jeux non.

J'ai mis à jour opengl-update à la dernière version tout simplement et là ça a marché. peut-être que ça marchera pour toi aussi je l'espère

----------

## Marsu

mince, le problème, c'est que je suis déjà sur la dernière version

merci quand même

----------

## El_Goretto

fglrxinfo est ok?

--

edit: question àlakon... oublie, je croyais que c'était glxgears standard...

Quel version xorg/fglrx et la config noyau est elle soigneusement élaborée selon les conseil des howto?

----------

## Marsu

normal, à part le fait que je préfererais voir ATI à la place de mesa

```

Dahu-Pseudo-Sedentaire% fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

```

----------

## Ey

 *Marsu wrote:*   

> Bonjour, 
> 
> j'ai réinstallé ma gentoo sur mon portab avec succès, à part quelques bricoles dont la plus importante :
> 
> j'arrive pas à switcher sur l'interface opengl de ati (opengl-update ati) et lorsque j'essaye de lancer un fgl_glxgears, ça me donne :
> ...

 

Il te fait quoi opengl-update ati ? l'emerge ati-drivers s'est bien passé ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben décris nous toutes les commandes et configurations que tu as faites depuis la conf noyau jusqu'au fglrxconfig final. Peut etre qu'en voyant comment tu l'as fait, on verra qq chose qui va pas (si tu es sûr d'avoir suivi les howto...)

----------

## Marsu

```

<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

 <*>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

 <*>   Intel i865 chipset support

 [*] Support for frame buffer devices   

 <*>   VESA VGA graphics support 

       VESA driver type (vesafb-tng) 

(1680x1050@60) VESA default mode

<*> ATI Radeon display support 

[*]   DDC/I2C for ATI Radeon support

[*] Support for the framebuffer splash

```

je crois que c'est tout pour le kernel concernant la carte graphique

mon xorg.conf :

```

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this is an optional section which is used to specify

# which run-time loadable modules to load when the X server starts up.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

    Load   "dbe"

    SubSection   "extmod"

   Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "freetype"

    Load    "glx"

    Load   "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.  This contains various server-wide Options.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "keyboard"

    Option   "AutoRepeat"   "500 30"

    Option   "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option   "XkbLayout"   "fr"

#    Option   "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Touchpad"

    Driver   "synaptics"

    Option   "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/psaux"

    Option   "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/usbmouse"

    Option   "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Generic Monitor"

    Modeline "1680x1050" 147.14  1680 1784 1968 2256  1050 1051 1054 1087

    Modeline "1280x800" 83.46  1280 1344 1480 1680  800 801 802 828

    Modeline "1024x640" 52.83  1024 1072 1176 1328  640 641 644 648 

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Ati Mobility Radeon 9600"

    Driver   "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, 

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100"

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, NONE"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-G"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x05916459"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e50

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier   "Screen 1"

    Device   "Ati Mobility Radeon 9600"

    Monitor   "Generic Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth      24

        Modes      "1680x1050" "1280x800" "1024x640"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier   "Main Layout"

    Screen   "Screen 1"

    InputDevice   "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice   "Mouse" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

versions des drivers et de xfree :

```

Dahu-Pseudo-Sedentaire# emerge -p xorg-x11 ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ati-drivers-8.12.10  

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ati-drivers-extra-8.12.10

```

le plus troublant :

```

Dahu-Pseudo-Sedentaire# opengl-update ati

 * Switching to ati OpenGL interface ...

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...                                      [ ok ]

```

voilà, je pense pas avoir oublié, mais on n'est jamais sur de rien. Merci pour le termps que vous m'accordez

----------

## El_Goretto

Essaie de voir si tu n'as rien oublié de ce qui est la dedans: http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html#4_xvideo (mtrr, etc).

----------

## Marsu

non, j'ai rien oublié de tout ça

----------

## kwenspc

ben si y a forcément un tout petit détail que tu as omis sinon c'est pas possible.

essais de mettre UseInternalAGPgart à "'no" dans ton xorg.conf

aussi, dans le noyau : mets le support agpgart en module et ne mets pas 2 options possible pour ton chipset, si c'est un i865 mets i865 et pas l'autre sinon mets l'autre (le bx,gx i8xx là)

et fais echo agpgart > /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6

dis nous ce que ça donne  :Wink: 

----------

## Marsu

je viens de tester : module chargé/déchargé, agp interne/externe, rien ne fait fonctionner le opengl-update.

Par contre, j'ai noté un truc, c'est que lorsque je lance la première fois après un reboot, elle met bcp plus de temps à se lancer qu'après l'avaoir déjà fait

----------

## kwenspc

faut être logique :

si tu utilises l'agpgart exterieur : charge le module correspondant.

pour ce qui est de l'opengl-update plus long juste après le rebott c'est normal cu qu'il fait aussi un regenerating du cache ld (ou un truc comme ça qui bouffe bien du temps)

de plus si tu n'as pas la 3D le log de xorg doit dire pourquoi.

ce n'est pas l'opengl-update qui est en cause.

peus tu nous filer un dump de ton log de xorg? (/var/log/Xorg truc .log là  :Wink:  )

----------

## Marsu

bon, là je suis sur un autre ordi, donc je recopie (va peut être y avoir des fautes de frappe, mais l'essentiel y sera) 

l'erreur :

```

fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: openresult is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: openresult is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: openresult is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: openresult is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

```

je pense pas que le blabla apres soit utile, il est juste marqué que je n'aurais pas d'acceleration 3D parce que y'a pas de DRI

----------

## Ey

[quote="Marsu"]bon, là je suis sur un autre ordi, donc je recopie (va peut être y avoir des fautes de frappe, mais l'essentiel y sera) 

l'erreur :

```

fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: openresult is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: openresult is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: openresult is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: openresult is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

```

modprobe fglrx ne te renvoie pas d'erreur ? parce que je vois un "failed to load kernel module" et ça m'intrigue.

----------

## kwenspc

oui là ça voudrait dire qu'il veut même pas du driver ati...encore ça serait des ptits unresolved symbol ou des problème de conf mais là c'est direct "j'en veux pas"

----------

## Marsu

```

#modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Module fglrx not found

```

mais il arrive à le charger par la suite vu qu'il arrive à me mettre en 1680x1050.

en fait, j'ai cherché sur le disque et j'ai pas trouvé de fglrx.o juste un fglrx_dri.o et un fglrx_drv.o

j'ai aussi trouvé un utilitaire appele xdriinfo, qui me retourne : "libGL too old."

----------

## kwenspc

si il te fait module not found c'est qu'il ne le trouve pas et qu'il ne le trouvera pas.

A mais attends c'est peut-être normal si tu as recompilés le noyau. Moi à chaque recompil du noyau et/ou install d'un nouveau noyau je re-emerge aussi les ati-drivers.

fais le systématiquement. (j'ai eu des problèmes similaires de "module not found" avant)

pour ce qui est de "libGL too old" je ne sais pas trop (quoique ça a peut être un lien avec le noyau mais je suis pas sûr du tout)

quelles version de Xorg as tu? un petit emerge sync et un re-emerge de Xorg pourra peut-être aider.

----------

## Marsu

en recompilant les ati-drivers apres avoir recompilé le noyau, ça ne change rien, pour la version de xorg, elle est dans mon long poste avec le xorg.conf

je vais essayer de le réemerger ce soir, là, j'ai pas de connec internet sur l'autre ordi

----------

## kwenspc

on voit le mec qui suit (--> moi ^^)

ok, avant de re-emerger xorg (au pire) essais de repasser à la version 8.10.19 des drivers ati 

sinon j'imagine que tu as bien mis le flag "opengl" à tes USE

là à part tout ça je vois pas trop   :Confused: 

----------

## El_Goretto

```
$ locate fglrx

[...]

/lib/modules/2.6.11-morph5/video/fglrx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r2/video/fglrx.ko
```

Mouais, ben on se prend peut être le choux alors que c'est à l'emerge de ati-drivers que ça merdoie. Au pire, la solution de dernière extrémité, le emerge -e world... (mais j'attends perso d'avoir sauvegardé le système avant de faire çà, puis un --depclean).

Mais pour revenir à ton problème, si le module est pas trouvé, et encore mieux, pas présent sur ton système, cf emerge ati-drivers. Quand à l'idée de ré-emerger xorg, en faisant emerge -avuD xorg-x11, tu devrais aussi mettre à jour les bidules opengl liés (à supposer qu'il y en ait en externe de xorg, comme glut)

----------

## Marsu

y'a pas de commande locate chez moi, mais grace à tes lignes j'ai trouvé fglrx.ko en faisant un insmod, et en relançant X, on n'a plus le message concernant DRI mais le fglrxinfo me donne ces lignes en plus des trois autres inchangées :

```

#fglrxinfo

libGL error: failed to open DRM: operation not permitted

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

+blabla Mesa3D

```

dès que je suis chez moi, je mets des liens vers l'integralité des logs

----------

## Marsu

Voilà les liens vers les deux logs : celui ou je fais un insmod /lib/modules/../fglrx.ko : http://vmaster.free.fr/Xorg.0.old.log

et l'autre : http://vmaster.free.fr/Xorg.0.log

et le emerge -e world, ça me dit pas trop, étant donné que j'ai installé la semaine dernière (en attendant, je réémerge xorg, si ça se trouve, il avait pas pris le flag opengl, qui sait)

EDIT: le merge de xorg n'a rien donné de neuf, par ailleurs, j'ai aussi fait un emerge -avuD qui n'a rien donné non plus, le tout bien entendu avec le use-flag opengl

----------

## Ey

 *Marsu wrote:*   

> Voilà les liens vers les deux logs : celui ou je fais un insmod /lib/modules/../fglrx.ko : http://vmaster.free.fr/Xorg.0.old.log
> 
> et l'autre : http://vmaster.free.fr/Xorg.0.log
> 
> et le emerge -e world, ça me dit pas trop, étant donné que j'ai installé la semaine dernière (en attendant, je réémerge xorg, si ça se trouve, il avait pas pris le flag opengl, qui sait)
> ...

 

C'est pas xorg le problème. C'est le module ati.

Quand tu l'emerge, il faut que tu es booté sur le noyau que tu utilises et que le /usr/src/linux pointe vers le bon noyau (je suis pas sur que les 2 conditions soient nécessaire, mais comme ça t'es sur de toi). Sinon il risque de l'installer pour le mauvais noyau et résultat modprobe ne trouvera rien.

----------

## Marsu

j'ai qu'un seul kernel d'installé,le lien pointe sur le bon repertoire, j'ai compilé les ati-drivers après le kernel : donc le prob ne peut pas venir de là, j'arrive vraiment pas à trouver ce qui manque

----------

## Ey

 *Marsu wrote:*   

> j'ai qu'un seul kernel d'installé,le lien pointe sur le bon repertoire, j'ai compilé les ati-drivers après le kernel : donc le prob ne peut pas venir de là, j'arrive vraiment pas à trouver ce qui manque

 

Excuses moi j'avais pas vu le 1er log...

Lorsque tu as démarré après avoir fait le insmod fglrx il te parle encore de mesa dans fglrxinfo ?

----------

## Marsu

oui, mais il rajoute les deux lignes que j'ai citées il y a deux postes

je vais essayer de downgrader X, mais d'abord, j'essaye avec un nouveau kernel

----------

## Ey

 *Marsu wrote:*   

> oui, mais il rajoute les deux lignes que j'ai citées il y a deux postes
> 
> je vais essayer de downgrader X, mais d'abord, j'essaye avec un nouveau kernel

 

vérifie les droits sur le dri :

```
ls -l /dev/dri/
```

 (je crois que c'est là sur ati)

----------

## Marsu

Pour les droits, c'est "drwxr-xr-x", mais je sais pas à quoi ça correspond (mea culpa, j'ai pas encore pris le temps de consulter le man)

EDIT: le nouveau noyau ne change rien, je vais essayer maintenant avec une version inferieure de xorg

EDIT2: impossible de downgrader, alors j'upgrade

----------

## Ey

 *Marsu wrote:*   

> Pour les droits, c'est "drwxr-xr-x", mais je sais pas à quoi ça correspond (mea culpa, j'ai pas encore pris le temps de consulter le man)
> 
> EDIT: le nouveau noyau ne change rien, je vais essayer maintenant avec une version inferieure de xorg
> 
> EDIT2: impossible de downgrader, alors j'upgrade

 

Euh c'est pas le répertoire qui m'intéresse c'est le contenu.

----------

## Marsu

y'a rien dedans, c'est pour ça que j'ai pas mis le contenu (désolé de ne pas avoir compris le fond de ta question)

ça, ça m'inquiete, pourquoi il n'y a rien ? mauvaise conf de udev ? j'ai pourtant rien changé par rapport à la conf d'origine

----------

## Ey

 *Marsu wrote:*   

> y'a rien dedans, c'est pour ça que j'ai pas mis le contenu (désolé de ne pas avoir compris le fond de ta question)
> 
> ça, ça m'inquiete, pourquoi il n'y a rien ? mauvaise conf de udev ? j'ai pourtant rien changé par rapport à la conf d'origine

 

C'est marrant dans tes logs tu as :

```
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 5
```

donc il parle bien de /dev/dri/card0 (dans le .old)

----------

## Marsu

ce log, c'est quand je charge fglrx à la main, et opengl ne fonctionne pas mieux apres

EDIT: je crois que je viens d'avoir une idée de ou ça pouvait venir, si c'est ça, c'est vraiment mesquin de la part du noyau

----------

## loopx

A tu bien décoché le DRI dans le kernel ?

----------

## Marsu

Oui Oui, décoché

Bon, j'ai reussi déjà une amélioration, en enlevant l'option qui permettait de rajouter une chaine de caractères dans le noyau, maintenant, il trouve le module fglrx et ne me dit plus rien à propos de DRI

adresse du log : http://vmaster.free.fr/Xorg.1.log

EDIT : le fglrxinfo me donne (apres avoir opengl-updaté) :

```

Dahu-Pseudo-Sedentaire% fglrxinfo

libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

```

----------

## kwenspc

là c'est bizarre parce que ton log est identique au mien en tout cas en ce qui concerne la CG.

et même un opengl-ati avant startx ne règle pas le pb pour glxinfo?

----------

## Marsu

non, c'est ce que je venais de faire avant de redemarrer le serveur X, y'a un problème avec le DRM maintenant que le dri fonctionne, mais comment le résoudre ??

----------

## Ey

 *Marsu wrote:*   

> non, c'est ce que je venais de faire avant de redemarrer le serveur X, y'a un problème avec le DRM maintenant que le dri fonctionne, mais comment le résoudre ??

 

Je penses vraiment que tu as un problème de droits sur ton DRI (operation not permited, reverting to...)

essaie de rajouter ça dans ton xorg.conf

```

  Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

  EndSection

```

----------

## Marsu

Ey, je te vénère : ça marche  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

vraiment sympa de m'avoir aidé (vivement que je sois suffisamment fort pour te rendre la pareille ...  :Very Happy:  )

EDIT: faudrait penser à marquer quelquepart que l'option LOCALVERSION du noyau doit être vide, sinon il ne trouve pas les modules

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Marsu wrote:*   

> EDIT: faudrait penser à marquer quelquepart que l'option LOCALVERSION du noyau doit être vide, sinon il ne trouve pas les modules

 

C'est quoi cette option, c'est où, çà sert à quoi?  :Shocked: 

Je mettrais ca dans mon post de centralisation des how-to, dès qu'on aura un complément d'info sur ce point.

----------

## Marsu

c'est dans 

```

General Setup

      Local version - append to kernel release: 

```

c'est la toute première option

la première fois que je l'ai remarquée, c'était dans un gentoo 2.6.11-r7, mais elle pouvait déjà être là avant

----------

## El_Goretto

Ok, je l'ai trouvé, j'avoue ne jamais l'avoir regardé. Pour ma culture, ca fait quoi, ça change la langue des messages du noyau? Ou c'est juste un nouveau piège machiavélique pour les ati-users?  :Smile: 

----------

## Ey

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ok, je l'ai trouvé, j'avoue ne jamais l'avoir regardé. Pour ma culture, ca fait quoi, ça change la langue des messages du noyau? Ou c'est juste un nouveau piège machiavélique pour les ati-users? 

 

2e option...

C'est un truc qui te permet de donner un nom un peu plus custom à ton noyau en ajoutant un truc derrière...

Au lien de s'appeler 2.6.11-rbidule il va s'appler 2.6.11-rbidule-machinchoseperso

Ca te permet par exemple d'avoir 2 noyaux ayant la même version mais ayant des trucs en dur/module différents. Les modules ne se trouvent pas dans le même répertoire et ça permet donc que les 2 soient opérationnels... C'est le seul intérêt que je vois là à première vue...

C'est utilisé chez debian par contre ce machin et je me souviens avoir vu des problème affreux à cause de ça avec des drivers graphique proprio...

----------

## Marsu

c'est exactement ça ey

c'est juste un nouveau piège machiavélique pour les ati-users ... :Twisted Evil: 

j'ai cédé à la tentation de customiser mon nom de noyau : je ferais 3 emerge -u world en pénitence (en fait non, je préfère encourir les foudres du dieu des gentooiens)

----------

